# new to forums



## youth (Nov 5, 2011)

Now then, 
Thought i would join as i always seem to end up reading the forums with great interest. Also looking for some advice from those who have been there before an have the wisdom an knowledge. hopefully be able to add something too.
Youth


----------



## Arnold (Nov 5, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*youth* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## GreenOx (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome!!!


----------



## sassy69 (Nov 5, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## brazey (Nov 6, 2011)

Welcome to the board


----------



## grynch888 (Nov 7, 2011)

welcome. i'm here for you.


----------



## CEM Store (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## OrbitNutrition (Nov 7, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!!


----------



## Gena Marie (Nov 8, 2011)

Welcome to the board Youth


----------



## builtmonster (Nov 9, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## solidaj (Nov 10, 2011)

welcome


----------



## cocoleveo7686 (Nov 14, 2011)

welcome


----------



## Sparr70 (Nov 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------

